

Germany’s secret plan to bring Google to heel - ghosh
http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/business/Tech_and_Media/article1433616.ece

======
greenyoda
This article is paywalled and only the intro paragraphs are available. Here's
an article that's derived from the original article, but is freely available:

[http://news.softpedia.com/news/Germany-Wants-to-Treat-
Google...](http://news.softpedia.com/news/Germany-Wants-to-Treat-Google-as-an-
Utility-to-Make-Sure-It-Doesn-t-Misbehave-450624.shtml)

